# Best Elk Bullet



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, this isn't a thread about the best cartridge or caliber for elk but the bullet that it shoots. 

So what do you think is best? For me personally I like the Barnes TTSX bullets. I have been shooting either their X, TSX, and now the TTSX bullets now for about 20 years and have had great results on deer, elk, and black bears. I know that there are some out there that don't like the Barnes bullets and that is why I am asking this question.

So what do you consider the best one out there?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nosler Partition, Swift A-Frame has harder lead in the nose if you need to break more bone.


-DallanC


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

The one that kills the elk of course! All kidding aside, I like the Hornady sst.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Barnes TTSX


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Berger VLD


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nosler Partition or Accubond


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm with A&F...whichever one kills them dead!

I've shot them with Accubonds, my friend shot one with SST's. Both animals died almost immediately. My new rifle seems to prefer Partitions so that's what I'm gonna use next time.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Wish I had a sample size large enough to tell me something. Last shot a cow with TTSX- worked like a charm! Good shot though. These things are so tough to figure because you need to compare a number of marginal shots with different ammo in the same caliber to get a feel. Seems like only guides would get the numbers to figure anything out.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I've downed 5 elk with barnes TSX in 270. Shoots right through them, and most important, leaves no lead fragments in the meat.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

See, that's better, Kevinitis has the right to an opinion on this thread!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I prefer Accubonds but have taken elk with SST'S.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I've only shot two cows so far. 

First was with a 165 grain Barnes ttsx factory load for 300 win mag. 250ish yard shot. Bullet went through heart and blew apart the far side humeral head. Bullet lodged in the far side of the joint capsule. No tracking was needed. The bullet performed great. 








The elk









Recovered bullet

The other cow I got last week. 150 gr TTSX for my 300 win mag. Also a heart shot with no tracking needed but no bullet recovery. 


















I don't doubt many other bullets would have dropped the elk just as quickly given the placement but like was said earlier, I don't have to worry about lead fragments.

...oh, and my husband works for Barnes.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

My new favorite is the accubond LR .264 142 grain. From my 26 nosler


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Christine said:


> I've only shot two cows so far.
> 
> First was with a 165 grain Barnes ttsx factory load for 300 win mag. 250ish yard shot. Bullet went through heart and blew apart the far side humeral head. Bullet lodged in the far side of the joint capsule. No tracking was needed. The bullet performed great.
> 
> ...


Cool beans. I love the "recovered bullet" pic.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wish that I could recover a Barnes bullet that I have shot but of the couple dozen animals that I have shot with them they have been all pass throughs.

I thought that I would have on on the African kudu that I shot at 389 yards last year but I wasn't lucky enough. But you should of heard the skinners when they pulled the heart out or what was left of it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Have taken a lot of elk and oryx with either a Nosler Partition or Accubond.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Critter said:


> I wish that I could recover a Barnes bullet that I have shot but of the couple dozen animals that I have shot with them they have been all pass throughs.
> 
> I thought that I would have on on the African kudu that I shot at 389 yards last year but I wasn't lucky enough. But you should of heard the skinners when they pulled the heart out or what was left of it.


The only Barnes bullet I recovered was when I shot a bull elk quartering away. I hit him between the back two ribs, the bullet passed through the vitals diagonally through about 3 feet of animal and was found against the far side hide just above the brisket.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Trooper said:


> See, that's better, Kevinitis has the right to an opinion on this thread!


I have also shot 7 antelope with either 140 grain TSX or 130 grain TSX. Killed em all dead with complete pass throughs. Never had a problem with expansion even on lopes.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Accubonds, Partitions for 284-338 at ranges less than 500 yards.
Barnes and Etips for 257-270 or hyper velocity stuff.
Standard construction VLD for long range stuff. 

Large caliber, moderate velocity, close range........doesn't matter.------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

the best bullet I've found so far for my 7mm rem. mag. is the 160gr. accubond.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> the best bullet I've found so far for my 7mm rem. mag. is the 160gr. accubond.


I like these. The 168 VLD kills them dead too.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nosler Partition. I've shot many mature bulls and some spikes/cows with Nosler Partitions and it is 100% satisfaction from me. 280 shooting factory 150gr Federal Premium and 25-06 shooting 115gr Federal Premium.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It probably doesn't matter if you find a bullet that matches the twist rate of your rifle "accuracy" and keep your shots under maximum point blank range. "MPBR being maximum range you can hit the vitals of the game your after without hold over." Expand on you MPBR or take a poor shot and you start running into trouble finding the game you shoot kill and loose. 

I don't think many animals live after a bullet hits them. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> It probably doesn't matter if you find a bullet that matches the twist rate of your rifle "accuracy" and keep your shots under maximum point blank range. "MPBR being maximum range you can hit the vitals of the game your after without hold over." Expand on you MPBR or take a poor shot and you start running into trouble finding the game you shoot kill and loose.
> 
> I don't think many animals live after a bullet hits them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My DVR is full of hunting shows. I actively follow hunting sites/instagram/youtube etc. Poor shots that kill animals all the time. Even from "Professionals".....

Then I took up archery. Good luck with all that poor shot crap. I was a good rifle shooter before, but archery has really helped me dial in based on perspective alone. There are groups of people that just shoot, some that see 2D anatomy, and archery requires a 3D mental picture. If you incorporate that into rifle, hard not to kill an animal with some practice.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

When considering which bullet to use for hunting, one has to consider several factors. Relevant factors to consider include accuracy, velocity, expansion, desired penetration, bullet weight, bullet construction, cost, caliber/chambering, ballistic coefficients, sectional density and barrel twist. 

First, accuracy as shot placement is the most important factor for killing. Whichever bullet you choose, you should ensure that they shoot well in your gun. Each gun is a little different and some bullets are more accurate than others in that specific gun. Barrel twist rate can affect accuracy. Faster twist rates stabilize longer/heavier bullets better than slower twist rates whereas slower twist rates stabilize lighter/shorter bullets better. Gun manufacturers produce guns with barrel twist rates designed to stabilize a range of popular bullet weights for each caliber. Accuracy may suffer If you choose to shoot bullet weights that atypical for the caliber. 

One metric useful to determine relative penetration capabilities of a bullet is Sectional Density. Sectional density is the ratio of an object's mass to its cross-sectional area. Sectional density increases as the bullet weight for a given caliber increases. All other ballistic factors being equal, a heavier for caliber bullet will penetrate better than a lighter for caliber bullet. For example a 180 grain 30 caliber bullet will out-penetrate a 150 grain 30 caliber bullet. A 150 grain bullet in a 270 cal. bullet has higher sectional density than a 150 grain bullet in a 30 caliber. So even though they are the same weight, the 150 grain 270 cal. bullet would likely penetrate better than a 30 cal bullet of the same weight. This is why recommendations for hunting bullets intended for heavy bodied, thick skinned game are heavy for caliber bullets. Examples include 140 grain bullets in 6.5/260 caliber bullets, 140- 150 grain bullets for 270 cal., 180+ grain bullets for 30 cal. etc. So when choosing elk bullets consider heavy for caliber bullets. 

You want bullets that are designed to expand at the velocities at which you expect to be hitting your target. Conventional hunting bullets are generally designed to expand at velocities between 3000-1800 fps. Above these velocities, these bullets can fragment, separate (core from cup) and fail to penetrate, whereas at lower velocities these bullets can fail to expand and cause narrow wounds. Likewise they might damage a lot of meat at higher velocities. These types of bullets include Remington core lokt, Sierra game kings, Hornady SST, Nosler ballistic tips, and others. For selection of a hunting bullet, caliber comes into play here because that will determine your initial velocities. A magnum caliber might shoot these bullets too fast for their design within normal hunting ranges, whereas slower shooting calibers (30-30 for example) may not be appropriate at longer ranges when velocities fall below 1800 fps. These are often the lest expensive bullets. 

For those expecting very long shots (500+ yards), Very Low Drag (VLD) bullets such as Bergers, accubond long range, and others are designed to expand at lower velocities (as low as 1200 fps). As such, they tend to expand rapidly and even fragment at faster velocities and may not penetrate as deeply compared to conventional hunting bullets at closer ranges. Their profiles are streamlined and designed to have high ballistic coefficients to help them maintain high velocity over long distances. Usually, these bullets are heavy for caliber to achieve that sleek profile, and thus might require faster barrel twist rates to stabilize them. These bullets are gaining popularity due to an increasing interest in long range hunting. Long range hunting requires a high level of shooting skill and ballistics knowledge, as well as highly accurate rifles. 

Premium/bonded bullets were designed to have controlled (slower) expansion, have increased weight retention, and deeper penetration than conventional bullets. These bullets include partitioned bullets such as nosler partritions and Swift A-Frames, and bonded bullets, such as nosler accubonds, Hornady Interbonds, Swift Scirrocos etc., where the lead cores are bonded to the jacket to prevent separation. They often have thicker jackets as well as contain lead alloys instead of pure lead to slow expansion. These bullets are appropriate where deep penetration on heavy game at magnum and conventional velocities (3200-1800 fps) are expected. These bullets are reported to retain 70+% of their weight for deeper penetration. They are offered for a wide variety of calibers in many weights. These are a popular choices for elk hunting. 

Monolithic bullets are designed for maximum weight retention, deep penetration, and controlled expansion at velocities between 3300+ fps down to 1800 fps, though they don't expand well below 2000 fps. Because of this they are not appropriate for long shots where velocities fall below 2000 fps. For my gun (270 wsm), this is about 600-700 yards, which is a farther distance than I am comfortable shooting game animals anyway. They are constructed of either pure copper such as Barnes Bullets, or gilding medal, such as Nosler etips, and Hornady GMX. They retain between 100-95% of their weight and because of their solid construction, produce excellent penetration. They are known to smash through heavy bone, and thick skin and often fully penetrate and exit animals. Some claim that a lower weight bullet may be used to achieve the same penetration that a conventional or bonded/premium bullet of a heavier weight can achieve. These bullets expand by petals that peel back from a plastic tip or a nose cavity to create cutting edges. In ballistic tests, monobullets do not produce temporary cavitation as large as conventional/premium bullets do, but they still produce good cavitation and out penetrate conventional bullets. These bullets cost more than other types of bullets. Studies on x-rayed hunting carcasses shot with premium and conventional bullets have shown that lead fragments from the bullet itself, spread profusely throughout game animals after the shot. Other x-ray studies have shown that many lead fragments remain in big game meat after butchering and that lead levels in the blood are higher in hunting families than non-hunting families. Monolithic bullets do not contain lead and therefore do not leave lead in the meat.

In my selection for an elk bullet, I wanted a non-lead bullet (so no lead in meat for my kids), that shoots accurately, and had appropriate weight/sectional density to penetrate well on elk. I shoot a 270 wsm so I looked at Barnes, Hornady GMX, an Nosler Etip. I wanted a heavier for caliber bullet for elk so I choose a 140 grain bullet over the 130 grain bullets. I went with Barnes because they had a range of weights and this eliminated the Etip and GMX. Because the Barnes TSX had a higher BC than the TTSX in the same weight in 270 cal., I went with the TSX. I then worked up an accurate load for my gun with that bullet. Magpro is known to be an accurate powder for this cartridge for 140 grain bullets, so I selected that powder for the load. The load I worked up shoots just below 3/4 of an inch at 100 yards. I have used a 130 grain GMX and 130 gr. Barnes for shooting deer and antelope with great results.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

My buddy recovered the bullet out of his cow. It was actually a big calf. He shot through it longways. 
7mm mag.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Despite hit or miss accuracy reports with the factory loaded Barnes bullets, I've found that my .30-06 shoots the 150 grain TTSX better than any other factory load I've tried. It shoots the 180 grain pretty much just as good, but I opt for the 150 grainer per the recommendation of using a lighter bullet for higher velocity for better expansion when shooting a Barnes. I was sure glad to have it on the shot angle my bull elk offered me last year. It was an extreme quartering away shot that I pulled a little bit and ended up hitting him square in the middle of the left ham and angled toward his right shoulder. I never found an exit wound and never did find the bullet when I field dressed him, so I don't know exactly how far it penetrated. What I do know is the bull ran about 60 yards, fell down, and was unable to get back up. My brother killed his bull on the same hunt with a 129 grain Barnes LRX from his .270 WSM.

I'm going to try to kill my next elk with a 125 grain slick trick viper trick from a 62 lb. Diamond Outlaw, though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Never could get Barnes to shoot worth a crap. Not happy with on critter preformance either... pinhole exit at 45 yards from a 7STW? Give me a break, very much looked like it didnt open up when I cleaned it (shot right through the heart so I was lucky).


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Never could get Barnes to shoot worth a crap. Not happy with on critter preformance either... pinhole exit at 45 yards from a 7STW? Give me a break, very much looked like it didnt open up when I cleaned it (shot right through the heart so I was lucky).
> 
> -DallanC


How long ago was this Dallan? I know there were problems Like you describe with the original X Bullets. I think they changed things around with the TSX and TTSX bullets to facilitate better expansion. I personally have never had a failure but I have heard stories.

I do like the new LRX bullets as they expand even better by design. My kiddos 270 made a great mushroom and an impressive, quick kill on an elk. I use AB's and Partitions in the rest of my hunting guns except my 25-06 AI. I shoot 100 grain ETips out of it.

Remington, Nosler, Leupold.......Rollin old school.------SS


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Been curious about the Barnes LRX bullets in 270. My main concern is penetration. How was penetration for that bullet?


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

My husband got his cow elk at 660 yards with a 129 grain LRX (270). Hit was a bit high and blew through her shoulder blade, severed her spinal cord and exited out the offside of her neck.

He loaded with h4350 powder and has a muzzle speed of 2990fps. 

That bullet is designed is open at lower velocities. 

It was an old cow with her ivories worn flat... toughest meat you ever tried to chew through. Made good burger and sausage. Lol


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> How long ago was this Dallan?


hmmmm 2005? It wasnt the original X bullets but the XLCs, those blue things... the ones that come out of your barrel sideways and stuff. Most inaccurate / inconsistent bullet I've ever seen. They were fast though... geebus, 3640fps for 140's out of the STW.

That gun shoots .75" with boring factory greenbox rem corelocks. I currently shoot 160gr accubonds out of it, love'em.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Kevinitis said:


> Been curious about the Barnes LRX bullets in 270. My main concern is penetration. How was penetration for that bullet?


Barns doesn't have problems with lack of penetration. They are long for caliber though and some guns don't like to shoot them without a faster twist.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing that shooters need to realize with the full copper bullets such as the Barnes is that you can drop down one size or about 10 grains of bullet weight and get a the same results as the larger lead core bullet. 

On the Barnes XLC bullets which are molly coated, I didn't have that much problem getting them to shoot. I was getting 3300 fps with 185 grain bullets out of a .340 Weatherby. You could almost see the contrail that they would leave. 
I still have almost 4 boxes of them left since I switched over to their TTSX bullets.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Kevinitis said:


> Been curious about the Barnes LRX bullets in 270. My main concern is penetration. How was penetration for that bullet?


My daughter shot her bull at just less than 300 yards with a 129 LRX out of her 270. The load is 53.0 grains of H4831sc. MV is 2950 or so. The bullet clipped the front shoulder on the way in and lodged against the hide on the off-side. The bull stumbled around and died within seconds. Scapula was shattered, top of heart was destroyed and there was significant damage to the front of both lungs.

Here is a pic of the recovered bullet from her bull.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of her bull how he died. You can see where the bullet impacting the inside of the hide on the off-side knocked all the wallow mud off leaving a clean spot. The mushroomed bullet was under the skin right in the middle of the clean spot. I wonder how far that skin stretched out when the bullet impacted it?--------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> My daughter shot her bull at just less than 300 yards with a 129 LRX out of her 270. The load is 53.0 grains of H4831sc. MV is 2950 or so. The bullet clipped the front shoulder on the way in and lodged against the hide on the off-side. The bull stumbled around and died within seconds. Scapula was shattered, top of heart was destroyed and there was significant damage to the front of both lungs.
> 
> Here is a pic of the recovered bullet from her bull.


Nice bull! Glad you could save most of the heart.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Kevinitis said:


> Been curious about the Barnes LRX bullets in 270. My main concern is penetration. How was penetration for that bullet?


My brother's bull last year fell to the 129 grain LRX from a .270 WSM. He shot it at about 50 yards, so, yeah, good thing he had the long range bullet! The first shot was broadside through the ribs. Bullet went in one side and out the other as you probably imagined. At the shot, the bull spun and faced my brother dead on and he put another one in the bulls brisket that dropped him in his tracks. We never did see a hole where the bullet might have left the critter and we quartered the bull out so we never saw where it ended up inside him. I wouldn't worry at all about lack of penetration with any variety of the Barnes.


----------

